

Show HN: MongiaJS, a library for consuming MongoDB documents - triplec1988
https://github.com/triplec1988/mongia

======
thecolorblue
This looks pretty similar to the native driver, and not as easy to use as
mongoose. How would you compare this to the other node-mongo options out
there?

